# .22 conversion for XD9?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the .22 conversion kit for the XD? I think it’s made by Advantage Arms. Maybe it’s more cost effective to just get a separate pistol in .22? The cost is close to the same.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry for the long delay. I don't have experience with the XD, but the Advantage Arms .22 conversion works fine in my Glock 21. These are solid conversion kit's but may need High Velocity ammunition to operate reliably.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a .22 conversion for my CZ-75. It works great, but I would rather have a separate pistol, if I could find one that shot as well.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I have a .22 conversion for my CZ-75. It works great, but I would rather have a separate pistol, if I could find one that shot as well.


The Kadet KIt is very accurate and reliable but of course your tying the frame of another CZ up when you use the kit. I generally mount it on my PCR and leave it there as I carry a P-01 for EDC.


----------



## warcloud (Oct 24, 2013)

M&p 22 Compact is nice little gun shoots well i use mine for plunk en love it


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

People seem to like the new Taurus TX-22, but if you enjoy the mechanics of chancing a conversion back and forth...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Pandaz3 said:


> People seem to like the new Taurus TX-22, but if you enjoy the mechanics of chancing a conversion back and forth...


 I don't like the switching back and forth but you can practice with .22's on the same frame as 9MM's. With 9's being so cheap lately I pretty much don't bother with the kit anymore. And yes there's the TX22...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The characteristics differences between the two ammo types are so large, I wonder if it is even worth practicing with a 22 if you intend to regularly use a 9mm? I just don’t perceive shooting them at all close. Only benefit might be just physically handling and aiming the frame but certainly not in shooting and cycling the action.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I said this before I find the .22 unit's are good for training new shooter's in that they learn operation, sight picture and trigger control. Basics. Switch to the 9MM on the same frame and your ahead of the game.


----------

